# Gitzo using Indiegogo too - "forever repairable" Légende tripod.



## LDS (Feb 23, 2021)

Gitzo too is going to crowdfunding to develop new products. Here a tripod "repairable forever" and a bag:






legendeteasing







www.gitzo.com


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 23, 2021)

On the basis that Gitzo's parent company (Vitec Group PLC) is an almost £400m t/o business with net worth of c£150m, I'm not entirely convinced they need to be doing this to raise funds - especially given the effective interest rate ....... I reckon it may be more about trying to get pre-orders in, in a way that seems 'cool' and of the moment, and of course keeps the financing off-balance sheet.

I'll watch with interest - both the concept re the financing of it, and the underlying idea of starting to make things that can be repaired (once again) rather than thrown away. Having said that, Gitzo's have been fairly repairable for many years (unless you actually snap a leg).


----------



## LDS (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes, I would have expected something alike more from a brand like Joby given its actual positioning than from the higher-end brand Gitzo. Maybe they want to try something different there without investing too much.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 23, 2021)

LDS said:


> Yes, I would have expected something alike more from a brand like Joby given its actual positioning than from the higher-end brand Gitzo. Maybe they want to try something different there without investing too much.


Funnily enough, Joby is part of the same Group - or is that why you mention them?


----------



## LDS (Feb 23, 2021)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Funnily enough, Joby is part of the same Group - or is that why you mention them?


Yes, that's why. If you look at the Joby brand positioning it's now aimed at a customer who participates in "TikTok challenges"...


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm not that familiar with indiegogo. As far as I understand, the campaigner needs to present a paper describing the project, risks, etc, and starts a campaign. If he reaches the desired sum by the deadline, he gets the money, and... doesn't have to deliver anything, refund the money, or prove he actually did anything.

If so, I understand exactly why companies would go that way. They get paid in advance, and can abandon the project half way through, and pocket the other half as profit, all that without the bank or investors looking into it.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 24, 2021)

Antono Refa said:


> I'm not that familiar with indiegogo. As far as I understand, the campaigner needs to present a paper describing the project, risks, etc, and starts a campaign. If he reaches the desired sum by the deadline, he gets the money, and... doesn't have to deliver anything, refund the money, or prove he actually did anything.
> 
> If so, I understand exactly why companies would go that way. They get paid in advance, and can abandon the project half way through, and pocket the other half as profit, all that without the bank or investors looking into it.


I'm surprised they went with indegogo....when comparing it vs Kickstarter, It seems to be where things are that are a bit more sketchy...at least to my experience and views.


----------

